# 6.4a on HDtivo?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this shows HDtivo...so are they teasing us HDtivo owners?

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/26/directv-tivos-owners-finally-get-an-update/


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> this shows HDtivo...so are they teasing us HDtivo owners?
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/26/directv-tivos-owners-finally-get-an-update/


I've got it on my HR10.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well good thing i plugged in the thing last night to get rid of my nag screen

but still have a 2nd machine in 3.1 as the 6.x machine todo list constantly gets hung up and i fear the other machine may catch something


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

More info here

It appears to be the promised 2008 update bringing remote scheduling, recently deleted folder, and overlap protection. I haven't tried it yet, but I would give 50/50 odds it might also contain an update to implement the 24hr PPV rule that went into effect Apr 15.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so when will my HR20 get recently deleted folders 

hmm went to directv. com and sure enough the 2 hdtivos and hr20 are both listed when i looked at the tv guide


note for newbies to remote booking. If you have stacked machines, like me, you can go to your online account into equipment and change the location to other then write in tivo 1, 2, 3 etc or whatever pet names you have


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Remote booking requires 6.4. I have tried it on the HR10 and it works. You even get a message on the box acknowledging the recording request. Recently Deleted and Overlap Protection are there too. I don't think that the 24hr PPV rule is implemented (though as I never order PPV, I wouldn't know for sure.)

Yeah, would be nice to have recently deleted on the HR2x.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow message on the box! Does the HR20 do that? I've not been home when using remote booking 


will the deleted folder take 'precidence' over the suggestions since i use suggestions for available space? In other words, should will that deleted folder just fill up first and then take away suggestions? Or is it separate memory?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

good question. I would guess the "recently deleted" folder would just consist of programs residing the the disk space not yet consumed by a suggestion. Not being a user of suggestions myself, I'm not that concerned with it, but it would make sense for the tivo not to allow suggestions to permanently delete items from there until they've been deleted already for a few days...seeing as the purpose of it is to function as a "recycle bin", it makes sense to allow the user go back a few days to make an undeletion.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, the HR20/21 does not, based on my testing. give you a message. You do get an email either way, but that just says that they sent the request, not that it was accepted by the box. The message, BTW, shows up as a "new message" - I don't think it displays on screen by itself.

Deleted shows are first up for reclaiming when space is needed - before suggestions. It is not "separate memory" - it's a list of shows you caused to be deleted (either manually or the "keep at most" limit was exceeded), but which have not yet been reclaimed for a new recording. Think of it as the recycle bin/trash on a computer. All TiVo has done is give you access to the list through the UI - hacked TiVos with TiVoWeb have been able to do this for years. There's no change in how TiVo manages disk space.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

That it does.


CrashHD said:


> More info here
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but I would give 50/50 odds it might also contain an update to implement the 24hr PPV rule that went into effect Apr 15.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

stevel said:


> ...Think of it as the recycle bin/trash on a computer...


Except that is protected storage, and "deleted" recordings are not, but are up for grabs as fair game for a location to record new programs. You have to delete your trash (or empty your recycle bin) to allow it to be written over.

It more accurately is similar to files you have actually deleted from the trash, as that is how the HDD management treats both deleted files on a computer, or deleted recordings on a PVR (simply by deleting pointers and removing any reference to the file in directory listings).

A "deleted files" routine on a PVR works pretty much the same way a HDD utility that can reclaim deleted files on a computer does. Rather than actually deleting the pointers to files they are copied to a secondary lookup table so that the normal HDD housekeeping routines can't delete that reference to them. and if a request for "undelete" is made, new pointers are set, and the files are treated just like any other saved files, assuming they were not written over in the interim. The big difference is that deleted computer files are not listed in a directory, and usually a HDD scan is required to see what is still there. Hopefully, on a PVR, there is an actual directory listing deleted files that are still available.

Most undelete routines then require that the utility constantly runs a daemon in the background, meaning that files deleted before the new routine was installed will not be able to be undeleted, only new files. Most also don't prioritize deleted files as HDD space that is any less likely to be overwritten than any other. If the HR10 implementation can do that, then it is very sophisticated. My best guess is that it is not.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think that's the case with TiVo. I recently installed Tivoweb+ on a previously unhacked HR10 w/6.3F specificially to UNDELETE a program that was deleted 2 weeks ago and it worked fine.... and showed deleted programs going back well before the 2 weeks and was able to undelete some them.


TyroneShoes said:


> Most undelete routines then require that the utility constantly runs a daemon in the background, meaning that files deleted before the new routine was installed will not be able to be undeleted, only new files. Most also don't prioritize deleted files as HDD space that is any less likely to be overwritten than any other. If the HR10 implementation can do that, then it is very sophisticated. My best guess is that it is not.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> Deleted shows are first up for reclaiming when space is needed - before suggestions. .


so it sounds like i can turn off suggestions and just keep the deleted folder as my way of space monitoring. Would be nice to keep, for example, all 1 hour shows in the deleted folder so if it said 50 things are in the folder, i can know there are 50 hours free.

can you manually delete stuff from the deleted folder (like if there is a 2 hour show i wouldnt want it in the bin)


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes. While in the "Recently Deleted" folder, if you select an item, there is a menu choice for "permanent deletion".


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I'm away from the receiver, but it appears the new software has installed since my HR10-250 is a choice for remote scheduling. It locked up on its own yesterday and required a reboot. I wonder how stable this new release will be.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Except that is protected storage, and "deleted" recordings are not, but are up for grabs as fair game for a location to record new programs. You have to delete your trash (or empty your recycle bin) to allow it to be written over.


That is not the case on any operating system I have used. The recycle bin is not protected in any way - if the OS runs out of free blocks, it will reclaim space from a file in the recycle bin. Also, the OS maintains a limit on the size of the recycle bin and if a newly added item causes it to exceed that size, it will reclaim the space used by the oldest entry.

You may think that manual deletion is needed if you have plenty of free space on your disk so that the OS rarely needs to dig into the recycle list, but it will if it has to.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Jon J said:


> I'm away from the receiver, but it appears the new software has installed since my HR10-250 is a choice for remote scheduling. It locked up on its own yesterday and required a reboot. I wonder how stable this new release will be.


You need to check the System Info screen to see what software version you have. My HR10 also shows up on remote scheduling but it didn't do it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i forced a call and got it but i'm into my 2nd reboot...this better not be a bad sign!

ok now it says it may take up to one hour....why did no one warn me


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

stevel said:


> That is not the case on any operating system I have used. ...You may think that manual deletion is needed if you have plenty of free space on your disk so that the OS rarely needs to dig into the recycle list, but it will if it has to.


Have you ever used Windows? How about Mac OS? The Geek Squad (as well as the Apple Store Geniuses) regularly gets sevice calls related to computer newbies who never empty their trash and can't understand why they can't save files and their computer is crashing due to inability to page memory.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

newsposter said:


> i forced a call and got it but i'm into my 2nd reboot...this better not be a bad sign!
> 
> ok now it says it may take up to one hour....why did no one warn me


If you are going from 3.x to 6.x there is some data conversion IIRC


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

You can set the "recycle bin" size in all recent versions of windows. Just right click on it. Once it is "full" it dumps the oldest deleted data (FIFO). Can't imagine why it would cause system crashes unless there are other problems with windows. I set mine very low as a test and when it was full it just purged the oldest files in both XP and Vista. Not sure about MAC OS but I would assume it would be the same.

Here is a relevant article on how it works: http://www.geekgirls.com/windows_recycle_bin.htm



TyroneShoes said:


> Have you ever used Windows? How about Mac OS? The Geek Squad (as well as the Apple Store Geniuses) regularly gets sevice calls related to computer newbies who never empty their trash and can't understand why they can't save files and their computer is crashing due to inability to page memory.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> You can set the "recycle bin" size in all recent versions of windows.


Yes, but within certain limits. I think it only goes up to 4GB. That may have been reasonable in the days of 40GB drives...not so much with 1000GB.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

no 6.3 to 6.4


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> More info here
> 
> It appears to be the promised 2008 update bringing remote scheduling, recently deleted folder, and overlap protection. I haven't tried it yet, but I would give 50/50 odds it might also contain an update to implement the 24hr PPV rule that went into effect Apr 15.


You win, it is in the release notes as being in the update


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> You need to check the System Info screen to see what software version you have. My HR10 also shows up on remote scheduling but it didn't do it.


Neither did mine. Version 6.4 has downloaded and installed on my Series 2 SD DirecTiVos, but it has not on my HR10. Evidently DirecTV's web software knows the update is coming and allows you to schedule recording but doesn't know exactly when it is installed.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

All of my HR10's took this release after I used the phone menu to make the phone call. Apparently DirecTV (or TiVo) decided not to do a staggered release this time. I really like the Recently Deleted folder.


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

How is remote scheduling working?
That is to say: if I "book" online, is something pinging my box in the Sat Stream and setting that OR does my box need to dial-in and get that info?

If it's the former, awesome.
If it's the latter, are the D*TiVos going to dial-in every day now? Checking for remote updates?

Wouldn't this be a great reason to have... some sort of way to attach this recorder to some larger network of computers. Like an interconnected web of networks. Maybe an internet, if you will /sarcasm


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

beej said:


> How is remote scheduling working?
> That is to say: if I "book" online, is something pinging my box in the Sat Stream and setting that OR does my box need to dial-in and get that info?
> ...


The record request comes via the sat stream. I just tried it and it appeared in the To Do List within a couple of seconds. The TiVo gets a confirm message and one comes via email also.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

newsposter said:


> no 6.3 to 6.4


HMM - If there is MFS conversion then would that mean I could not revert back to 6.3f if I wanted to?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

RandCfilm said:


> HMM - If there is MFS conversion then would that mean I could not revert back to 6.3f if I wanted to?


i dont know about things like that but now i'm wondering when i update my 3.1 box, how long will that take and is it anymore risky going from 3.1 to 6.4 than it was from my 6.3 machine to 6.4? I may be getting rid of the 3.1 box and want to put 6.4 on for the next person


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

newsposter said:


> i dont know about things like that but now i'm wondering when i update my 3.1 box, how long will that take and is it anymore risky going from 3.1 to 6.4 than it was from my 6.3 machine to 6.4? I may be getting rid of the 3.1 box and want to put 6.4 on for the next person


IIRC 3.1 to 6.3 conversion did take about and hour. Don't know if how much you have recorded makes any difference. I guess it depends on what files are being converted.


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't have 6.4 yet but I have a question. Has anyone tested if the on-line Scheduler records OTA channels. On the TV listings there isn't a choice of "-" channels. Do you just choose the HD show and the HR10 knows to record the OTA and not the Sat channel?


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Not yet on any of the other HD boxes, so it may be awhile for that to happen...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok...my brain must not be processing right despite the attempts on here to try...came home today and my wife said stuff she deleted yesterday is not in the folder (no biggie, just saying) but suggestions are recording. So the answer i'm processing now is that deleted items will be deleted to make room for suggestions so if i only want to use deleted items as space indicators, i need to turn off suggestions.

do i have it right now?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Waaaaaaa,  mine updated and went into a reboot loop ... oh well, might as well get my last HR10 upgraded to an HR20 under the PP. I could reimage it but I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Chargerdan said:


> I don't have 6.4 yet but I have a question. Has anyone tested if the on-line Scheduler records OTA channels. On the TV listings there isn't a choice of "-" channels. Do you just choose the HD show and the HR10 knows to record the OTA and not the Sat channel?


If it works like the HR20 then you can not remote schedule OTA channels.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.4 does involve an upgrade of the MFS database so no, you cannot go back.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

stevel said:


> 6.4 does involve an upgrade of the MFS database so no, you cannot go back.


Certain? The same was said for 6.3. I went from 6.3f back to 6.2a with the slicer, with no ill effects. It was my testing box, so I only ran it for a few weeks after reverting, before imaging to try the next thing, but it had absolutly no problems or unexplained reboots in that time period.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

it's possible, but not as simple as just flipping your bootpage. if you just flip the bootpage back you'll get something like :


```
Failed to parse/build document named "/atlas_uicommon/ui/TeleportControl/TeleportControlFsm.brf"                
  Error 0x2f0007 (0x2f0007)                           
  TvUrlResource BaseUrl is "shmem://TvShmemd"                                             

Check to see if:                
  This .brf file's contract has changed.                                        
  An attribute has been changed/removed/reordered from                                                      
    a module definition used by this .brf file.                                               
  This .brf is corrupted.                         
  Someone changed the .brf file format and this one is                                                      
    in an old format.  DYNAMIC_PLUGINLIBS could be at fault.                                                            

Illegal read at 00000010                        
do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to SiHost(318)                                                  
$0 : 00000000 b001fc01 5f168000 00000001 5f168001 00000010 7fcff2d0 5f177de0                                                                            
$8 : 00000001 ffffffff 10100f98 021804d4 00000000 100fd320 00002315 80162174                                                                            
$16: 5f177b44 00000010 7fcff2d0 00000000 7fcff870 100fd2c0 100fd2bc 100fd2b8                                                                            
$24: 00000000 00511508                   0218a5a0 7fcff240 02a3b854 02a3061c                                                                            
Hi : 00000051             
Lo : 014e8121             
epc  : 02a3061c    Tainted: P                             
Status: a001fc13                
Cause : 00000008                
       8001f6d0 8001f6ec 80023954 80023ca8 80025b3c                                                   
       02a3061c 00500d08 0051155c 004fe688 007b2498 004dc48c 004e6ce8 0050ac98                                                                              
       00502678 00eb2bd8 0057586c 004d0c10 00f30684 02a2871c 00                                                              
       02a6afb4 00441c20 00f42afc 02a6afb4 02a302d8 02a6f64c 02a2871c 02a28630                                                                              
       02a29ddc 02a28a48 02a2afd8 02a3c684 02a3c56c 02a3c41c 02a3b978                                                                     
Tmk Fatal Error: Activity SiHostActivity <318> strayed!                                                       
pc 0x2a3061c status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 00000000 hi 0x000051 lo 0x14e8                                                                                
121   
R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x5f168000  R03 0x00000001                                                              
R04 0x5f168001  R05 0x00000010  R06 0x7fcff2d0  R07 0x5f177de0                                                              
R08 0x00000001  R09 0xffffffff  R10 0x10100f98  R11 0x021804d4                                                              
R12 0x00000000  R13 0x100fd320  R14 0                                    
R16 0x5f177b44  R17 0x00000010  R18 0x7fcff2d0  R19 0x00000000                                                              
R20 0x7fcff870  R21 0x100fd2c0  R22 0x100fd2bc  R23 0x100fd2b8                                                              
R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00511508  R26 0x00000000  R27 0x00000000                                                              
R28 0x0218a5a0  R29 0x7fcff240  R30 0x02a3b854  R31 0x02a3061c                                                              
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...                                                      

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT                                
  tcd 1       
  hpk Series2             
  build b-firefly-takehome @280575 2007.10.02-1221 release-mips []                                                                  
  pack 6.3f-01-2                
  read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp                                
  read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6                                
  read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6                                
  read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0                                      
  read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1                                   
  read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so                                   
  read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so                                
  read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
  read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
  read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
  read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
  0x02a3061c 0x00500d08 0x0051155c 0x004fe688 0x007b2498 0x004dc48c 0x004e6ce8
  0x0050ac98 0x00502678 0x00eb2bd8 0x0057586c 0x004d0c10 0x00f30684 0x02a2871c
  0x00445a2c 0x00f2fda8 0x02a6afb4 0x00441c20 0x00f42afc 0x02a6afb4 0x02a302d8
  0x02a6f64c 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c684
  0x02a3c56c 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Activity SiHostActivity <318>: unexpected signal 11
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
rc.sysinit is complete
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.
```


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Anybody having random reboots like with 6.3d? I'm still on 6.3c because I saw all the nightmares with d. Wonder if 6.4a is any better.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

easy-e said:


> Anybody having random reboots like with 6.3d? I'm still on 6.3c because I saw all the nightmares with d. Wonder if 6.4a is any better.


I never had any problems with reboots on either of my two HR10-250s on 6.3e, 6.3f or 6.4a.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Chargerdan said:


> I Has anyone tested if the on-line Scheduler records OTA channels. On the TV listings there isn't a choice of "-" channels. Do you just choose the HD show and the HR10 knows to record the OTA and not the Sat channel?


I tried it today. As you mentioned, in the DirecTV listings, OTA channels don't appear, so there's no way to select them. On a lark, I selected a show on an MPEG-4 local channel, and it was very happy to let me MAKE the request. On the HR10 though, I received a message that said something to the effect "The TiVo has received a request to record a program on KTVU 2, however you do not receive this channel."

So, I guess the answer is, satellite channels only, which as was mentioned by someone else, is the same deal as the HR20.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

videojanitor said:


> I tried it today. As you mentioned, in the DirecTV listings, OTA channels don't appear, so there's no way to select them. On a lark, I selected a show on an MPEG-4 local channel, and it was very happy to let me MAKE the request. On the HR10 though, I received a message that said something to the effect "The TiVo has received a request to record a program on KTVU 2, however you do not receive this channel."
> 
> So, I guess the answer is, satellite channels only, which as was mentioned by someone else, is the same deal as the HR20.


This will never happen, but a simple


```
if HR10 is requesting OTA local record
     channel is xx-x
else
     channel is xx
```
or whatever identifier they are using to select channel. Of course DirecTV would have to update their TV listings, have user selectable channels I receive options to name a few. This is disappointing as +90% of my recording is OTA.


----------



## DonHac (Mar 16, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> Yes, but within certain limits. I think it only goes up to 4GB. That may have been reasonable in the days of 40GB drives...not so much with 1000GB.


No, actually Windows expresses it as a percentage of the drive size. If you want a 990GB recycle bin on your 1000GB drive you just set it to 99%.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

DonHac said:


> No, actually Windows expresses it as a percentage of the drive size. If you want a 990GB recycle bin on your 1000GB drive you just set it to 99%.


Try to set it higher than 4GB. See what I mean.










It won't reserve more than 4GB for the recycle bin. At least, I have not been able to get it to do that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

interesting..no deleted item has stayed in the bin more than a day...is that why they call it recently ?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

newsposter said:


> interesting..no deleted item has stayed in the bin more than a day...is that why they call it recently ?


You must have a full disk and/or suggestions turned on. My box has 78 entries in "Recently Deleted" going back months.


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

I haven't received 6.4 yet. Does anyone know when all the upgrades will be completed?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Got it on 3/4 of my units so far. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks. After I posted I got bored and forced the call. Now I have it.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

newsposter said:


> interesting..no deleted item has stayed in the bin more than a day...is that why they call it recently ?


How full is your disk? the more recordings you have the less room for storage of deleted items. One of my units is at about 90% capacity and in TWP I only have 1 recording that can be undeleted.

---edit---
sorry Stevel, I missed your post right under newsposter 
so I must agree with what Stevel had already posted
----------


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> You must have a full disk and/or suggestions turned on. .


'and' is correct. And i think my mind has finally processed how this all works :up:


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Indeed - to get the most benefit from the "Recently Deleted" folder, turn off autorecording of suggestions. If all you care about is to recover from "oops" moments, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## DAVIDGR (Oct 26, 2002)

My Tivo seems faster since the update. Pages seem to display much more quickly. (Maybe the underlying database structure has been streamlined.)

Has anyone noticed a speed increase in setting Season Passes? (I haven't tried that yet.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

can you turn off the recently deleted folder?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

newsposter said:


> can you turn off the recently deleted folder?


No. Why would you want to, don't you like not having to confirm every time you do a delete of a recorded program?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hey my wife prefers the suggestion way, not me


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

Since I've never had luck dialing in with vonage (yes, I've tried all the tricks), I have been rolling along with my local phone company. Now that this long-awaited(and maybe last?) update to the 10-250, I'm thinking of going back to vonage. Does anyone think there may be more important updates, or does it seem fairly stable? I know we can't predict the future, but I'd thought I would ask.
ej


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's been stable for me for a week.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just got it last night. I was surprised to see the number of shows in the Deleted folder. So it knew about the ones before the update, they just were now able to be seen. 

Remote scheduling does work.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> Just got it last night. I was surprised to see the number of shows in the Deleted folder. So it knew about the ones before the update, they just were now able to be seen.
> 
> Remote scheduling does work.


I thought my HR10 was nearing full.

Then the Recently Deleted folder came along and I found I had a lot more space than I realized.

It had programs from back mid 2007 still in there.

Recording a mix of HD and non-HD makes it hard to figure remaining space.

phox


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> I thought my HR10 was nearing full.
> 
> Then the Recently Deleted folder came along and I found I had a lot more space than I realized.
> 
> ...


y didnt you ever use suggestions and alleviate your concerns on space?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

my wife just reported that she had 3 bridezillas recorded june 1 and only 1 is there now. I do recall seeing 3 in a folder and now they arent there. So i guess the tivo got sense and deleted these?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok I just sliced my HR10 to 6.4 and now it is stuck in a reboot loop, Now what are my options? Thanks Michael


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

WhyMe said:


> Ok I just sliced my HR10 to 6.4 and now it is stuck in a reboot loop, Now what are my options? Thanks Michael


This is why I've been reluctant to plug my phone lines back in.

I would try the kickstart codes (wikipedia.org), which are a last resort before getting that shiny new HR21


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

videojanitor said:


> I tried it today. As you mentioned, in the DirecTV listings, OTA channels don't appear, so there's no way to select them. On a lark, I selected a show on an MPEG-4 local channel, and it was very happy to let me MAKE the request. On the HR10 though, I received a message that said something to the effect "The TiVo has received a request to record a program on KTVU 2, however you do not receive this channel."
> 
> So, I guess the answer is, satellite channels only, which as was mentioned by someone else, is the same deal as the HR20.


Hmmm, when I go to the TV Listings page on DirecTV's site it shows me two channels for each of my local channels. One appears to be the SD channel that I get over the dish and the other is the HD channel that I get OTA. I tried remote-booking an HD show and the request when through, but it scheduled it to record on the SD channel instead of the OTA channel. Bummer.

But I have an unrelated question. I pretty much never delete anything on my HR10-250 - I just let TiVo delete it when it needs space (I also have Suggestions turned off). I assume that TiVo won't delete things until it really needs the space. If so, doesn't this mean that my Recently Deleted Folder will always be empty? The only way I can see it having something is if you manually delete it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

jnelaine said:


> ....
> 
> But I have an unrelated question. I pretty much never delete anything on my HR10-250 - I just let TiVo delete it when it needs space (I also have Suggestions turned off). I assume that TiVo won't delete things until it really needs the space. If so, doesn't this mean that my Recently Deleted Folder will always be empty? The only way I can see it having something is if you manually delete it.


If you have Suggestions turned off, then your Recently Deleted folder will not begin to empty until your Tivo needs the space for your new recordings.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> If you have Suggestions turned off, then your Recently Deleted folder will not begin to empty until your Tivo needs the space for your new recordings.


I guess I'll just wait and see if things show up in my deleted folder. But since I don't delete things manually and I assume TiVo will only delete recordings when it actually needs the space for a new recording, I'm assuming nothing will show up there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well in anticipation of giving my 3.1 machine to a friend later this year, i plugged in the phone line...so far so good..nice to have the faster speed on the machine.

And the constant lockups of my 6.x machine while on the todo list are apparently gone finally. It took a few revisions for them to disappear. But the todo list would 'jump around' from front to back and reset and it was terrible for a while.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> If you have Suggestions turned off, then your Recently Deleted folder will not begin to empty until your Tivo needs the space for your new recordings.


LD911, so if I connect and take 6.4a will I find yesterday's episode in "Recently Deleted"? IOW I have a number of shows that I record daily, with the record option "keep at most 1" episode. Every now and then something goes wrong and I want to recover an episode that for some reason I failed to watch before the next day's recorded over it. (Oh, yeah. Hasn't everyone turned off suggestions? Why fill your hard drive with things you didn't ask for?)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tucsonbill said:


> Why fill your hard drive with things you didn't ask for?)


the drives spin 24 hours a day anyway and we use them for figuring out space


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

newsposter said:


> the drives spin 24 hours a day anyway and we use them for figuring out space


I use TiVoWeb for that. I guess I'm odd, but it took me about a week with my first HR-10 to start saying where did this crap come from, and why would anyone think I wanted it? (Okay so I'm slow. But it only took me about ten minutes to turn off the annoying sound effects.)


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

I too had the dreaded reboot loop after manually upgrading to 6.4a. After chasing my tail for a few days including attempting to "flip" back to 6.3f I stumbled upon the solution while reading "the other" forum.

The stock usbnet.o for 6.4a puts the kernel in a panic mode and causes the reboot.

The Solution:

When manually upgrading:
Before rebooting copy /lib/modules/usbnet.o from the 6.3f partition to the same location on the 6.4a partition.

If you have already rebooted and are experiencing the reboot loop:
Pull the drive and copy the usbnet.o from 6.3f to 6.4a partitions.

Good luck.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tucsonbill said:


> (Okay so I'm slow. But it only took me about ten minutes to turn off the annoying sound effects.)


i hope you dont mean the tivo bongs etc. I love the sounds...i hate that on my HR20 you have NO idea if you really pressed the button or not


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

merlincc said:


> The Solution:
> 
> When manually upgrading:
> Before rebooting copy /lib/modules/usbnet.o from the 6.3f partition to the same location on the 6.4a partition.


Or install the "backported drivers".


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

newsposter said:


> i hope you dont mean the tivo bongs etc. I love the sounds...i hate that on my HR20 you have NO idea if you really pressed the button or not


You might want to call God and see if you can get the new human interface upgrade. Fingers now have something called "tactile feedback" (a new feature of the latest version released a couple million years ago) that will tell you whether you have pressed a button _just by the way it feels._

And it's way-less annoying than the "boops".


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> You might want to call God and see if you can get the new human interface upgrade. Fingers now have something called "tactile feedback" (a new feature of the latest version released a couple million years ago) that will tell you whether you have pressed a button _just by the way it feels._
> 
> And it's way-less annoying than the "boops".


which remote has this?  The hr20 remote that's stock doesnt have it. I press the darn button but nothing happens on the screen. now since its the HR20 i cant blame the slooooow tivo. So i assume i really didnt press the button 'enough'. And press it again. So maybe it was pressed hard enough or maybe not..but at least with tivo i was positive that i pressed a button and just needed to sit back and wait. With hr20 its a total guessing game as to whether you really didd press that button or not.


----------

